# San Diego Rides/Riders this week (08.07-08.14)?



## verve825 (Jul 6, 2004)

Hi, all- 

I'm in San Diego for the week, and am looking for as many good group rides/training rides as I can find, with speed preferably at least comparable to the San Diego Bike Club Saturday 'A Group' ride. (I'm from CO, but I'm guessing this equates to CA Cat 3, perhaps.) I've got a car and am more than willing to drive and get up early. Any interested group/individual replies much appreciated. 

Thanks and regards,

Jeff


----------



## BrokenSpoke (Jun 28, 2002)

check out this link for all training rides in socal

http://www.socalcycling.com/Group Rides/frGroupRides.htm


----------



## verve825 (Jul 6, 2004)

*Thanks for the link...*



BrokenSpoke said:


> check out this link for all training rides in socal
> 
> http://www.socalcycling.com/Group Rides/frGroupRides.htm


... much appreciated. I'll check a few of these rides out this week.

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## BrokenSpoke (Jun 28, 2002)

I grew up in Huntington Beach, now live in Parker, CO, and from what I remember the Como Street ride on Sunday was the hardest training ride I ever did. The pace on the flats was about 28, then when it got into the hills, the pace pretty much stayed at 28. There was usually about 150 riders so there was always some to chase with.


----------



## chang100 (Aug 29, 2003)

*Trek store ride this Saturday 8/13*

Free, starts at 8:30am, 20 or 40 mile options. See their site for details:

www.treksandiego.com


----------

